# My beloved cat suddenly lost a lot of weight



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

My beloved orange tabby cat Tiger ("El Tigre") suddenly lost a lot of weight... meaning he looks like a cat from a concentration camp. I'm taking him to the vet tomorrow morning for blood work. He is a 12 year old, indoor only cat.  I'm really worried about him.

When I took him to the vet about 6 weeks ago for his annual shots, they said he was thin, but they didn't seem that worried and told me to keep an eye on him. Up until a couple of days ago, he seemed ravenously hungry all the time, but has just kept losing weight. Now he doesn't seem interested in food that much. He also has a cold.

Why would a cat suddenly lose a lot of weight?


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

DreamWeaver, I really appreciate your reply. I put Frontline on my dog, but sometimes forget... every few years everybody gets fleas. My sick cat does pull his fur out, but I thought he was doing that because he wants to go outside and is frustrated.... I'll ask the vet if he could have fleas and be swallowing fur. I would be thrilled if that's all that's wrong with him (instead of diabetes or cancer or something else just as dire). Thanks again for sharing your story. I'm glad your cat is back to normal.

T.L. Haddix, thanks for the kind comments. I appreciate it! Of course, everybody loves their pets, but this is a really special cat. He's so smart he seems almost human. I hope his health turns around.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

My brother's cat developed diabetes, with these kind of symptoms. It's been treatable with medication, and the cat is doing well now. I hope you get a quick diagnosis and that you can start treating your cat right away, whatever the problem is. I'm wishing you and your cat well.


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks, DreamWeaver. I really appreciate all your comments. My horrifingly thin little friend is sitting next to me now, purring. We see the vet tomorrow morning at 10:40 a.m., so I am definitely going to talk fleas and swallowing fur as well as get bloodwork. 

When your cat swallowed her fur, was it filling up her stomach, so that was why she was losing weight?

I know what you mean about vets looking for the big, dire things and not the obvious. I've been down that road, too.


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

gdae23 said:


> My brother's cat developed diabetes, with these kind of symptoms. It's been treatable with medication, and the cat is doing well now. I hope you get a quick diagnosis and that you can start treating your cat right away, whatever the problem is. I'm wishing you and your cat well.


Thanks, gdae23. I'm really worried about that. My cat loves canteloupe. I hope I didn't trigger diabetes by giving him too much. He doesn't drink a lot of water, though, and doesn't seem to be using the litter box more than usual.

I'm glad your brother's cat is doing better.


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

DreamWeaver said:


> I didn't go back to the vet so I don't know for sure, but I believe the fur was blocking her intestinal tract. I don't think there was a _complete_ blockage, though (sometimes severe hairball impactions have to be surgically removed). Once I realized what was going on, I treated her with a lubricant that helps to treat and prevent hairballs, available at pet stores and vets. I also give her a digestive aid like Vet's Best Hairball Relief Digestive Aid when I suspect a problem is developing. I break a tablet in half and put in her food bowl. She loves it!
> 
> I'm glad you're able to get him seen tomorrow. I hope it's something easily treated!


Thanks again -- I just ordered a bottle. I will have to stop at the pet store tomorrow for a lubricant. I know he has hairballs, just not that many because he has short hair, but he does pull his hair out. I thought he was stressed out because he wants outside.


----------



## KM Logan (Jun 2, 2012)

So sorry to hear, my last cat lost a lot of weight as she got older, she wound up living to be 17.  Let us know how things go.


----------



## KM Logan (Jun 2, 2012)

Just another thought, did you recently change food, and is she snubbing it?


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

KM Logan said:


> Just another thought, did you recently change food, and is she snubbing it?


Thanks for the comments, KM Logan. No, I didn't change the cat food. I did add wet cat food to put some weight on him, but he is still losing weight. The fact that he pulls his fur out makes me hopeful he has fleas and is swallowing fur. I'm glad your cat lived to be 17, a good age.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

HAGrant said:


> I put Frontline on my dog, but sometimes forget... every few years everybody gets fleas.


You might want to do a web search on Frontline before you use it on a cat. Many reviews say that it made their cat deathly ill. There were feline deaths reported (this is anecdotal). I haven't had flea infestations for 20 years or so, but after doing the research, I wouldn't use that stuff on my cats. I'd have to do more research before I decided what to use.

I adopted two rescue cats this year and I thought I was going to have a problem, but it didn't happen (that's why I did the research). The lady at the rescue organization said they had to quit using it.

I'm sure that it works fine on some/many cats, but there are just too many negative reviews out there for me to feel comfortable about using it.

Your mileage may vary.

Mike


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Oh dear.

Our cats hide illness so well that often it sneaks up on us once they can no longer compensate and hide it. Kidneys compensate so well that you won't start to see signs until 70 percent or more of the function is gone. The top health issues of aging cats are kidney insufficiency, diabetes and hyperthyroidism and all can have similar symptoms. The good news is all three are treatable--and it may be something else entirely!

Cats this age also can develop dental issues and decide not to eat, and getting the hurty-teeth dealt with can almost turn back the clock. Please do keep us posted. Lots of cat-savvy folks on the boards here who can offer some help. *s*


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

HAGrant said:


> He's so smart he seems almost human.


That my friend is because he is an orange tabby cat  I had an orange tabby for 15 years and he is still near and dear to my heart several years after his passing.

I don't know if your vet did blood work during his last checkup, but I have had cats with both hyperthyroid and diabetes and their symptoms were identical: eating ravenously and losing weight. Both cats also drank a lot of water but they had done that their whole lives. My hyperthyroid and diabetic boys were littermates and diagnosed at the same time when they were 14 years old (neither of them was an orange tabby, btw). Fortunately both conditions were very treatable even though the diagnosis was very scary at first 

Right now I have a 15-year old grey tabby with kidney disease, and she also lost a lot of weight before diagnosis. She also had became more and more finicky about food over time though.

As cats age a lot of chronic conditions can develop, but fortunately they are often manageable. What Amyshojai said about cats hiding illness is so very, very true in my experience. My vet once said the fact that cats hide illness so well explains why so many conditions 'appear suddenly'. They 'appear' when the illness has progressed far enough to produce changes in physical appearance. Please take heart in the knowledge that once diagnosed and treated cats can often bounce back!

I understand how frightening it is though and I wish you both the best!

You and your boy will be in my thoughts - please let us know what you hear from the vet.


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for the concern and helpful comments, Amy, Mike and Anita... and yes, orange tabbies are very special animals. This cat has a tiny white stripe on his nose. I always thought an angel must have touched him there. Hopefully, we will get some answers soon.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

HAGrant said:


> Thanks for the comments, KM Logan. No, I didn't change the cat food. I did add wet cat food to put some weight on him, but he is still losing weight. The fact that he pulls his fur out makes me hopeful he has fleas and is swallowing fur. I'm glad your cat lived to be 17, a good age.


Note that I do NOT think this is the cause of your cat's weight loss, but -- Adding wet food is typically done to help a cat lose weight. Cats don't need/do well with lots of carbs in their diets, and dry foods are carb heavy. Wet food tends to be more protein and water and in general much healthier for cats.

My guess is that the fur-pulling is secondary to whatever else is going on, a symptom instead of the main problem. But that's a sheer guess.

Good luck at the vet's. As others have said, many conditions that affect older cats are treatable.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Watching this thread for hopefully some GOOD news.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I had a cat that lost a lot of weight - he had a liver issue - if I recall the vet said it was common in older cats and he put my cat on some meds that helped.  Hoping for a good vet report from you too!


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

Well, the vet kept Tiger in the vet hospital. The cat looked terrible. They took blood to test his kidneys, test for diabetes, and I'm not sure what else, and said they will call me in "1 to 2 hours to discuss the options." They have to send away for the thyroid test but can do the rest in their office today. 

And yes, the cat has fleas, even though he is an indoor only cat and I have never seen fleas on him. My dog must have brought them into the house. I feel terrible about that. I always thought I was a responsible owner. 

It's been over 2 hours now and their switchboard is closed, so I am sitting here waiting on pins and needles to hear what they found.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

HAGrant said:


> Well, the vet kept Tiger in the vet hospital. The cat looked terrible. They took blood to test his kidneys, test for diabetes, and I'm not sure what else, and said they will call me in "1 to 2 hours to discuss the options." They have to send away for the thyroid test but can do the rest in their office today.
> 
> And yes, the cat has fleas, even though he is an indoor only cat and I have never seen fleas on him. My dog must have brought them into the house. I feel terrible about that. I always thought I was a responsible owner.
> 
> It's been over 2 hours now and their switchboard is closed, so I am sitting here waiting on pins and needles to hear what they found.


Hang in there...you got Tiger help, after all. Tiger knows you love him, and once you have the info you can make the best decisions for him. Sending paw-sitive thoughts.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I checked your thread a bit earlier to see if you had any news yet. I'm glad you've gotten things going in terms of finding out what's wrong. I'm sending good thoughts your way, and hoping you get a quick answer and can get started on any necessary treatment.


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

It's almost 4:00 p.m. and I still haven't heard from the vet. Their switchboard closed three hours ago. I'm feeling weepy and can't concentrate on anything, so maybe I will take my cell phone and go for a walk. Thanks for the good thoughts, everybody.


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

The vet finally called. 

The blood test says Tiger doesn't have diabetes or kidney problems. He also doesn't have parasites from the fleas, so I'm grateful for all that news.

The vet also said Tiger has some bloating and gas in his abdomen.. which could possibly be bowel disease or cancer and would require a biopsy, which I can't afford. He said something is seriously wrong with him. I forgot to ask if it could be fur that he swallowed and could kick myself because their switchboard is closed.

Tiger weighs just under 8 pounds because he's lost so much weight. They gave him an appetite stimulant pill, a B-12 shot, and will give him a steroid and put him on a Duck and Pea diet. They want to give him a B-12 shot once a week or show me how to do it. And finally, I'm picking him up at 7:00 p.m. and will wait for the thyroid test to come in next week.

One story about Tiger. Twelve years ago, my late husband and I rented a cabin for the summer at the foot of the Shenandoah Mountains in Virginia. We used to see this happy, golden orange tabby cat stalking bugs in the grass. One day when we were sitting on the deck, the cat bounded up, said "Meowk!" and lay down in our laps as if he belonged there. We thought he was about eight months old. The next day, we asked around and found out he was a stray, so we decided we would try to catch him, give him shots, and find a home for him because there was a busy highway near the cabin. When I went outside to call him, I didn't know if I would be able to find him again... and then I saw a tiny orange dot running through the fields down the mountain toward me. We didn't try that hard to find another home for him. My husband had never owned a cat before, so I let him pick the name. I was disappointed when he chose Tiger because it's so common, but over the years Tiger has been El Tigre, Tiger Man, and The Pest because he's into everything.  He's a wonderful, intelligent cat who acts like a dog, comes when you call him, and knows some English words.

Everybody, thank you for your kind thoughts, suggestions, and support. You have no idea what a weepy mess I am right now. I appreciate every word. Wherever you live, I hope you have a wonderful evening with your own pets.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Oh dear. Well it's good news about the negative tests. And there's a reason they call it the "practice" of medicine--tests more often than not simply rule out (they don't pinpoint). Snuggle with Tiger tonight, the appetite stimulants should help him. And remember that cats only know how well they feel this moment--they don't worry over "what if."

He only cares that you're with him and he loves you. {{{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear that.  My mom had a cat that did that when it got rather old.  It ended up having diabetes, I believe, and it never quite recovered.  However, if you get the cat prompt medical attention, it can be managed.


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks, Amy, for the good wishes. 

DreamWeaver, thanks for the PM... I am thinking along the same lines you are, that he might have an impacted hairball -- it makes more sense than anything else because the vet said his stomach is bloated with gas -- but will wait for the thyroid test results, which should be in Monday or Tuesday. 

Balaspa, my cat turned out not to have diabetes (they ran a test today), but thanks for sharing your story. 

I'm home with Tiger now, mixed some Duck and Pea wet food with a little water, and put it down him with an eyedropper. He looks horrible, but he is purring next to me on the couch.


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks, T.L. I'm glad Squiddles is better and able to go off meds. That must be a relief for you.

Tiger's bloated stomach and gas is really making me think he might have an impacted hairball, especially because he has been pulling his hair out... I wish I had the money for stomach surgery. I'm definitely going to read over the suggestions here and look for lubricant and the other items people (thanks DreamWeaver) mentioned. I will look into CatLax. 

Last night I Googled impacted hairballs and found 25% of bowel obstructions in cats are from impacted hair.

Tiger is drinking water on his own, but he isn't eating. I am mixing canned Duck and Pea with a little water and am putting it down him with an eyedropper.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

There is a LOT of good (and free) info over at the cats.about.com site (I wrote a lot of the behavior content), as well as the veterinary sister site. Keeping paws crossed for good news on the other test.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm glad you've been able to rule out a few things. It sounds like a good idea to bring up the hairball possibility with the vet as well. In terms of getting care, you got me wondering. I know that people can often get good quality care at reduced costs by going to, say, a medical or dental school. I was wondering if there was something similar for pets, so I googled a bit. Here are a few links I found, and perhaps they may help or give you some ideas:

http://www.humanesociety.org/animals/resources/tips/trouble_affording_veterinary_care.html

http://www.humanesociety.org/animals/resources/tips/trouble_affording_pet.html

Continuing to send good wishes to you both.


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks, guys. I appreciate all the suggestions. Believe me, I have saved them, looked them up, or ordered products.

I believe DreamWeaver is on the right track about a blockage. The thyroid could be a possibilty, but the cat's symptoms totally fit a blockage. I'll bet anything he's plugged up with his own hair. 

I don't have the money to pay for an operation to open Tiger up, but I just applied and was approved for a credit line (way more than the operation cost quoted to me) with CareCredit, a credit card service that works directly with health providers, including vets... and their website says my vet is a participant. They said the account can be used right now, even though I don't have the card yet. Tomorrow morning I will talk to the vet about immediate surgery (depending on the thyroid test). I hope Tiger doesn't die before then, and if he goes through surgery, I hope he is strong enough to make it through the operation.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Oh good! CareCredit is a great program. 

best,
amy


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

It's Monday morning, 5:40 a.m. I've been up all night with Tiger, hoping he will stay alive until the vet opens at 8:00 a.m.. He's definitely close to death. He's also definitely starving to death because of the way he looks -- even cancer doesn't move that fast. He has to have a blockage. I hope they can do the surgery on him.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Good Luck El Tigre.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry you are both had such a stressful weekend.  I hope you have better news this morning.  I am thinking of you and sending good thoughts for you and sweet Tiger.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

HAGrant said:


> I don't have the money to pay for an operation to open Tiger up, but I just applied and was approved for a credit line (way more than the operation cost quoted to me) with CareCredit, a credit card service that works directly with health providers, including vets... and their website says my vet is a participant. They said the account can be used right now, even though I don't have the card yet.


I've used CareCredit for mucho dental work over the past number of years. Service providers, your vet, may have signed up with them for interest-free payments. Ask your vet. That's how I'm currently paying for my dental implants.


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

Sending up prayers for you and Tiger this morning...


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

BTackitt said:


> Good Luck El Tigre.


Thanks, everybody, for the good wishes. I'm afraid I have sad news. Tiger died this morning. I took him to the animal hospital at 8:00 (they saw us in the parking lot and let us in early) and the vet told me he wouldn't survive the surgery. I was talking about hair blockages and the vet was talking about cancer. The vet x-rayed Tiger (and refused to charge me for the x-rays) and said I might be right about the hair blockage, but Tiger might also have cancer.

So in the end we don't know. The vet said they could hydrate him and try to build him up for the surgery, but it probably wouldn't work and I would probably be prolonging his suffering. Tiger looked terrible and had been trying all night to find a dark place in the house to die.

Somehow I doubt he had cancer. I've owned a couple of cats that had cancer -- they didn't go that fast, and when I picked them up they growled or made a noise in pain, which he never did, plus he was ravenously hungry all the time, which doesn't fit cancer.... but does fit a cat that is starving to death. I believe he probably died from a hair blockage. I watched the vet sedate him, but I couldn't stand to stick around to see the end.

I also told the vet, "I know Tiger looks terrible, and I know you see thousands of cats, but you have no idea what a wonderful cat he was."

So thanks again, everybody, for your kind words. I appreciate all of you.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

RIP Tiger. You had a loving, caring human who did everything right...

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

{{{hugs}}} I'm so sorry for your heartache.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry.. I know how hard it is to lose a precious pet.    Know that Tiger is now at peace and out of any pain.  He will meet you at the Rainbow Bridge one day.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. You did everything you could to help him, and Tiger knew that he was deeply loved.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

HAGrant said:


> plus he was ravenously hungry all the time, which doesn't fit cancer.... but does fit a cat that is starving to death. I believe he probably died from a hair blockage.


I'm so sorry.

For what it's worth, in my experience pets with intestinal blockages either don't eat or what they eat gets thrown right back up. I'm not a vet, but I believe it would be unusual for a cat with a blockage to be able to eat w/o throwing up.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So so sorry. Nothing I can say here will take the pain away. Just know that all of us are thinking about you.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm glad you were able to be with Tiger for his last night, and I know he felt how much you cared about him.


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm really sorry about your loss.  I'd been watching your thread and hoping for the best.  Sounds like Tiger had a great owner and a great life with you.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.  I know how painful it is.  I experienced the loss of a cat that didn't even belong to me, and I cried like it was a personal friend.  So, so sorry!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

HA, I am so sorry for the loss of a beloved family member, and we all know losing a loved pet is losing a family member.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh man, I am so, so sorry...


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

I am so sorry....

Tiger picked his humans - and you were the ones he chose and he was clearly happy with his choice. You can be proud of that, and know that you did all that you could for him to make his entire life with you a goood one!


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm very sorry for the loss of your friend.  I hope the happy memories you shared with him help you heal.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. It sounds like you were very lucky to have had so much time with an amazing cat.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I too, have been quietly watching your thread, hoping for some good news. I am so very sad, and know how much it hurts. My thoughts and heart are with you <<hugs>>


----------



## janspringer (Oct 13, 2012)

From one cat lover to another, I am very sorry for your loss, sweetie. Sending you huge hugs. (((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))

jan


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

{{{{{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}}}}


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I lost my beloved dog of 15 years last year.  I still miss her to this day.  You have all of my deepest sympathies.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Tiger. It won't help much now, but all of those stories and memories will help you to get through this. I lost my Tuxedo-cat three years ago and still tear up unexpectedly, but most of the time I can remember happy times.
Many hugs to you.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Losing our special companions is the hardest part of loving them. It's important I think to have a place to share about the hurt, the memories, the happy (and sad) stories and have that love and "missing them" validated. This is an important part of honoring Tiger's memory.

This thread is helping others remember and cherish the memories of lost furry loves.

We can't know how anyone else feels but we can empathize from our own experience. It's also important to FORGIVE yourself--there always seems to be that "what if..." gnawing at the back of our brains (still does for me, after 20 years having lost my first heart-dog). But we all make the very best decisions we can, based on our experiences and knowledge at the time.

Any decision based on love CANNOT be wrong. Tiger trusted his beloved human to do the right thing, and Tiger was not wrong. 

{{{{hugs}}}


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you, everybody, from my heart for the many kind and thoughtful comments and suggestions. I've read every one of them and teared up doing so. 

I believe my wonderful, beloved cat died from neglect (Death by Owner). Tiger was an indoor only cat, but he turned out to have fleas, which my dog must have brought into the house. Tiger was also pulling out his hair, which I explained away by saying he was doing from stress because he wanted to go outside so badly (which was true). I never thought in a million years he could be doing that from a flea irritation. 

When I took him for his annual checkups, I mentioned the hair pulling to the vet, but they never checked him for fleas. I'm not going to blame the vet, though. They're human, too. I have a long, responsible record with them. In the end, it's my responsibility to check my animals myself.

This Monday, the day he died, the vet said he "would bet me a thousand dollars" Tiger had cancer, but I don't believe it. Even though Tiger was losing weight over a period of months, he was ravenously hungry up until late last week, which doesn't fit cats with cancer, plus running around as usual, which also doesn't fit. I believe his insides were blocked from fur he swallowed.

Yes, it's good to have compassion for myself, but to be honest I'll also never forgive myself. You can't be complacent when you have little animals in your care, just like you can't be ignorant or complacent when you have children in your care. 

All animals can get fleas, including well-fed animals that live in the best houses. I had a dog going in and out. Five minutes with an inexpensive flea comb possibly could have prevented this. 

If you're reading this, and you keep indoor only pets, please check them this week.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Oh my dear, my heart aches for you.

Please please please give yourself a break! And yes, indeed, cancer CAN cause hunger. I worked as a vet tech for years, and interviewed hundreds of veterinarians including specialists in oncology. Cancer is insidious, and different types can act differently depending on the location and the individual cat. Some cancers are incredibly fast acting. 

I also believe that we share our lives with special animal friends for a reason. Veterinarians that I've spoken with also feel guilty over things they've missed with their own fur-kids----and you'd think they'd know better!---but there are lessons learned and gained that benefit us (and future pets) going forward.

Fleas this year have been awful. Cats groom away up to 80-90 percent so you wouldn't have seen them. And even the flea meds don't keep them away sometimes. 

We can always look back in time and see (or think we see) where we "messed up." But look at the things you did right! You adopted Tiger, loved him, he loved you, and as soon as you realized the problem you sought medical care. And he's given you a gift that in the future, you'll be even more vigilant for your other beloved pets.

Sending prayers and positive thoughts for healing and peace.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.  When I lose a beloved pet and am grieving, I try to tell myself "I could have missed the pain, but I'd have missed the dance".  Thanks, Garth Brooks, for the words.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm sorry you feel the need to blame yourself for this. From your original post on, it sounds like you have been the most caring, loving cat owner possible, and willing to do anything or sacrifice anything to help your beloved cat. 

As of now, there is no definitive explanation of what illness Tiger had. I think you have fully convinced yourself it was a hair obstruction, but remember, there's no actual proof of that. Sometimes I'm sure I know an explanation for something that happened, only to eventuality find out it was caused by something I never even imagined at all. (and couldn't have possibly imagined.) 

I know you are missing Tiger terribly and feeling like there was something else you could have done, but it doesn't seem like that really was the case. I'm very touched by how much you loved your beautiful cat, and I hope in the end you can stop being hard on yourself and instead enjoy your many good memories of Tiger.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Just popping in to say H.A., I'm thinking of you. And please don't beat yourself up. I can't say it any better than others already have, but I know that Tiger was a very loved and happy cat - please don't minimize this.

<<<hugs>>>


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I lost one of my precious Labs this past Feb and I remember how numb I felt as I read the condolences from friends. I just could not believe she was gone. Each message made me tear up and cry. But I also got a feeling of comfort by being connected to people who care. We animal lovers stick together.
As for the possibility of cancer, yes, there are several varieties that cause weight loss, ravenous hunger, and work very fast. Think of something like pancreatic cancer. My brother was diagnosed with this in July and was gone 10 days later. A dog's or cat's system works much like a human's and we share many serious diseases with out canine and feline friends.
You should not be beating yourself up. Your vet was probably right.


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

KTaylor-Green said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. I lost one of my precious Labs this past Feb and I remember how numb I felt as I read the condolences from friends. I just could not believe she was gone. Each message made me tear up and cry. But I also got a feeling of comfort by being connected to people who care. We animal lovers stick together.
> As for the possibility of cancer, yes, there are several varieties that cause weight loss, ravenous hunger, and work very fast. Think of something like pancreatic cancer. My brother was diagnosed with this in July and was gone 10 days later. A dog's or cat's system works much like a human's and we share many serious diseases with out canine and feline friends.
> You should not be beating yourself up. Your vet was probably right.


I'm very sorry about your brother (and of course, your precious Lab). I lost my husband to cancer too (actually, lost him because of a medical mistake after 13 years walking beside him on the cancer road), so I understand your trauma and am deeply sorry.

I have to go through a period of being furious with myself about Tiger. Yes, I love animals, and would anything for them, but I'm also stupid. The stupid part doesn't wipe away the good, but I have to look at it. Tiger was pulling out his hair and had fleas. No, I didn't know he had fleas, but that should have been the first question both the vet and I asked. The veterinary hospital didn't check him for fleas when I brought him in and told them he was pulling out his hair.

I can't entirely blame the vet, though. I have a dog that goes in and out of the house and obviously brought the fleas in, and I should have checked all my pets. Everybody with indoor only pets should periodically check them when they have another animal that goes outside. It's common sense.

From my experience, medical people, both doctors and vets, are mostly good, but they're busy, and you have to look out for yourself and those you love and make the extra effort to ask questions. You can't leave things up to other people. That's a deadly mindset.

The point of the following story is something that sticks out in my mind about my vet:

A few years ago, my husband and I bought a collie puppy (not the collie in my avatar -- that's another dog, my Jennie, a rescue collie). The puppy REALLY loved rocks. He would collect them in a pile, which scared me, so I went through the yard and tried to get rid of all rocks everywhere.

The puppy also liked to challenge me and my husband. One day I took the puppy for a walk on a horse trail through a meadow. To my horror, he picked up a big rock in his mouth. When I tried to get him to drop the rock, he didn't want me to have it, so he swallowed it.

For the next 24 hours (and this is gross, sorry), I checked his poop with a stick to find out if he'd passed the rock. No rock, so I took him to the vet. The same vet that told me Tiger probably had cancer checked the puppy and said he couldn't feel a rock and the puppy was okay... but to placate me, he x-rayed the puppy... and the puppy had a huge rock in his stomach. His stomach was already affected, full of gas. I scheduled the puppy for surgery the next morning, but fortunately, the little monster threw up the rock at midnight.

Vets and doctors are mostly right, but not always. This particular vet is very competent, but he missed the rock. I'll never know about Tiger because we didn't do the surgery, but for a lot of reasons I think he died from a hair blockage. I have to really look at myself as a pet owner, why I overlooked things in Tiger's case. It doesn't take away from Tiger's joyful life and the love we shared, but I have to look at it.

Amy, T.L.Haddix, DreamWeaver, Sandpiper, BTackitt, crevel, Sienna_98, bordercollielady, Pawz4me, Atunah, gdae23, JezStrider, Lee44, Thumper, Anita, hsuthard, Neo, janspringer, Annalog, balaspa, Andra, prairiesky, KTaylor-Green, and everybody else, thank you for the good wishes and support. I appreciate all of you.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

HA, I hope you are not angry with yourself too long. I have also blamed myself for not preventing, or not seeing sooner, problems or signs before the death of loved pet. In retrospect, I know that I did the best with the knowledge I had at the time but my heart does not always agree. I know that nothing I write will change how you feel. I have learned lessons each time. All of the following have homes in my heart.

Nimbus (1974-1976 Feline leukemia): We have tried to keep our cats as indoor cats. All of our cats have had vaccinations for FeLV since it was first available in 1985. I still grieve for her; she was the smartest and most loving cat.

Bernie (1978-1985 Epilepsy): Be demanding and know multiple vet options. She was rescued as a puppy, covered with ticks, from a house down the street. Our cat, Tempest, raised Bernie as her own. I think Bernie thought she was a cat herself.  Tempest stopped eating due to grief and had to be hand fed for a few days and watched closely for weeks.

Tempest (1974-1994 kidney failure): Quality of life is important. We knew it was time when she stopped purring.

Saffron  (2010-2011 internal bleeding): A panicky chicken can run into something hard enough to cause internal injuries and then show no sign. I still blame myself for this one.

Scamper, Thunder, Buttons, and others over the years were loved and are still missed.


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

Annalog, thank you for your kind and wise message. Yes, it will take me a long time to come to terms with this.

And thanks for listing your beloved pets. When I was a child, we had pet banty chickens that roamed free in the yard (my grandmother trimmed their wings so they couldn't fly away). We named them after the Beatles and their wives. Ringo was a colorful rooster who used to run up the driveway to meet our car when my mother brought us home from school.  Here's to all our pets, those who live with us now, and those who have passed on: thanks for the love.


----------

